# Robert Kiyosaki returns to Oz in May



## Solly (26 March 2009)

I understand that Mr Robert Kiyosaki is returning to Australia soon for a series of live appearances. 

Has anybody here ever been to one of his live appearances ?

Does anybody know anyone who has implemented any of his teachings to improve their position and wealth ?

I've always wondered why "Rich Dad" has never been identified....

I believe that tickets for these appearances range from $397 to $997, for "earlybird" purchases.

I've always wondered when you are so "rich" , yes even richer than gg in his Bentley, why you have to charge others to hear your message of wealth creation......


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 March 2009)

Solly said:


> I've always wondered when you are so "rich" , yes even richer than gg in his Bentley, why you have to charge others to hear your message of wealth creation......




The ol` fella (late 60`s early 70`s) nextdoor still works and the real estate he is squatting on is $10 million (estimate) undeveloped and if it were devoloped anything is possible.I think he is a greedy pig with a `holier than thou` arrogance.

Why keep going? How much is enough?


----------



## quinny (26 March 2009)

I went to one years ago in Perth, it was just the opener - the one that is supposed to convince you to go to the more expensive weekend session. I can't remember the cost for what I went to but it was well under $100. I think the weekend thing was in the thousands of dollars range.

I still have an audio tape I got after the conference. It's called "Secrets to Retiring Young" and I think the tape has Dolf De Roos talking about property and an Aussie (I think), whose name escapes me at the moment, talking about shares.

I don't remember much from that conference and I would say I have not mastered his methods. He speaks very well and he's probably a lot better at what he does now than when I saw him.

Is the $397-$997 just for one of these "opener" sessions or is that for a one or two day workshop?

I think that Steve McKnight, who started up www.propertyinvesting.com and wrote a couple of books among other things got started because of Kiyosaki, though I could be mistaken.


----------



## dirty_harry (26 March 2009)

His whole philosophy is basically cashflow, asset is cashflow positive, liability is cashflow negative. Then leverage to expand your asset base. That's about it really.  It's a very sound principle and good for uneducated people to learn, but I wouldn't think the seminar is necessary. I bet a lot of his past students are suffering or have gone bust over the past year due to the crisis combined with plunging US property and leverage.


----------



## dhukka (26 March 2009)

Solly said:


> I understand that Mr Robert Kiyosaki is returning to Australia soon for a series of live appearances.
> 
> Has anybody here ever been to one of his live appearances ?
> 
> ...




Before you throw your money away on anything Robert Kiyosaki is invoved in, please read this critical review for some compelling evidence that he is a fraud. The first half of the book Rich Dad, Poor Dad is not bad reading for a 12 year old child to grasp basic financial concepts, the second half is utter crap full of unsubstantiated claims and advice that is downright juvenile and dangerous.


----------



## refined silver (26 March 2009)

Anyone who pays $100s or even worse $1000s to attend a seminar when a book costs $20 or less, needs their head read imo. 

Despite Dhukka's critical review, I think his books are decent. They challenge a lot of main stream rubbish that needs challenging. When I read Rich Dad Poor Dad, I realised there was abig gap between what he promised and his methods. The cash-flow method - while good, could not produce the riches he spoke of. In later books and apparently higher up seminar, it encourages a lot of trading and dealing (like everyone on ASF!).

He has some worthwhile ideas:

- Don't trust other people with your money
- Don't put all your money in mutal funds
- Get educated on finance
- Get in the game of investing - but learn first
- Don't call assets what everyone else calls assets (eg putting all your money inot your house, car, furnishings etc)

While always associated with real-estate, he also made some other calls
- In 2002 called the 2008 mkt crash due to retiring baby-boomers
- He has also been a precious metals fan for most of this decade, which have been one the best investments of the decade.

So, he's not guru, but the books can be worthwhile, even though writing style can be a bit painful and padded at times.
-


----------



## Temjin (26 March 2009)

dhukka said:


> Before you throw your money away on anything Robert Kiyosaki is invoved in, please read this critical review for some compelling evidence that he is a fraud. The first half of the book Rich Dad, Poor Dad is not bad reading for a 12 year old child to grasp basic financial concepts, the second half is utter crap full of unsubstantiated claims and advice that is downright juvenile and dangerous.




I wouldn't take anything said by John treed with a grain of salt. His ego is much much worse than Robert Kiyosaki himself. Not to mention he is also a well know critic of Kiyosaki. 

You don't have to agree with Robert's investment strategies. I don't because I hated network marketing (even though I know it's potential if you were the OWNER of the product or at the TOP of the branch) and real estate properties which has all but busted in the US. (and will be here soon) 

I only agree on his mindset and principles because you can't really fault them. These are all basic stuff which are surprisingly, not quite well known among the general public. For examples, he recommends to get out of the rat race, focus on either being an investor or a business owner. Focus on generating passive income and learn how to leverage other people's money and time. Understand the importance of compounding and learn how to make calculated risk. And of course, understand cash flows and the differences between an asset and a liability. 

Like I said, all basic stuff that I'm sure most ASF members would understand. But you would be surprised to know how many people out there who don't realise how powerful these principles are. 

I've been applying them ever since I started reading the book many years ago. And of course, not necessary in network marketing or property investments.


But yes, just read his books. I would definitely NOT be paying close to $1000 for his seminars that are basically repeat of what he teaches in his books.


----------



## Ageo (26 March 2009)

Yep i have read some of his books and even played his cashflow game. Of course minimal dollars but great value IMO.

But i wouldnt pay $1000's for a seminar (but thats just me).


----------



## donteventryit (27 March 2009)

Solly said:


> I've always wondered when you are so "rich" , yes even richer than gg in his Bentley, why you have to charge others to hear your message of wealth creation......




Because that's where the easy money is. 

       Just ask Rene Rivkin (stock report): "Rene Rivkin makes (made) an estimated $14 million a year providing share tips to 17,000 subscribers". 
http://www.abc.net.au/7.30/content/2003/s867701.htm

       Or Alan Kohler: "It is Media Watch's understanding that Eureka Report now generates over two million dollars in subscriptions."
http://www.abc.net.au/mediawatch/transcripts/s1961694.htm

It's too easy to get people to pay to for information that they think will help them ...


----------



## investorpaul (27 March 2009)

Ageo said:


> Yep i have read some of his books and even played his cashflow game. Of course minimal dollars but great value IMO.
> 
> But i wouldnt pay $1000's for a seminar (but thats just me).




I agree, you get better value buying the books and game. Im sure if you surf the web you could prob even find a transcript or video presentation of the presentation


----------



## ace_garcia (9 April 2009)

Hi all

Here's my general thought based on what I've gone through:

I've read Rich Dad Poor Dad about 10 years ago and most of Kiyosaki's subsequent books. I've also since then been in Steve McKnight's R.E.S.U.L.T.S. mentoring program.

Also purchased a 2nd hand Cashflow 101 board game through eBay... which my wife (then girlfriend) thought I lost my mind buying a board game for over $200! She has changed her mind since then though.

Based on our experience, the paradigm shift we experienced since reading Rich Dad Poor Dad and learning from Kiyosaki, has been worth much more than the nominal value. I'd definitely recommend the following people to consider learning from the likes of Robert Kiyosaki, Steve McKnight, Michael Gerber, or Jay Abraham:

- if you have always been an employee (i.e. working for other people) in your career so far, and worries about job security at this current market
- if you have been a small business owner or self-employed who struggles to leave your business running systematically even when you're not around
- if you are considering investing in property, or paper assets (i.e. mutual funds, stock market, etc.)

I'll be in Robert Kiyosaki 3-day seminar on May 30, 31, and June 1. I think this is the 'full' thing instead of the 'preview' because I'm paying $397 (pre-31st of March, full cost is $597) so I hope it is the full thing. I've never been to any of Kiyosaki's seminar before and thought this might be a good time to get some updates on his thoughts and learn something new.

If anyone else is going, feel free to message me and we can exchange thoughts and learn from each other.


----------



## Trevor_S (9 April 2009)

Just to toss my opinion into the fold..

The guys a shyster flogging product, like many others eg Emmanuel Cassamatis for example... 

As long as you accept it in the same vein as Harry Potter etc then no problems but to hold up up as a doyen of investment technique is a nonsense... IMO


----------



## Trembling Hand (9 April 2009)

Hey ace that is a really poor effort at spam. Though I do see where your "paradigm shift" has led you to. affiliated web links, LOL you must be a real rags to riches story.


----------



## Jack Payback (9 April 2009)

Each of Kiyosaki's books contradict the advice in his previous book. Some of his advice is actually illegal here and in the US.

He predicted a US share market downturn in a book called "Armageddon" or something to that effect, but stated that the collapse would be due to baby boomers withdrawing their savings out of the market to retire. He was wrong! Obviously it was something else entirely, but he is still crowing about his prediction. He doesn't seem to know that a huge portion of the owners of US equities are global investors.

All he does is read other people's books and recycle their ideas. 

He has one good talent - making other people's ideas his own.

Kiyosaki seems to think that his advice is right for everyone. Any financial decision should be based on how comfortable YOU feel about it, not someone else. If your not comfortable, don't do it - end of story.

Most of his advice is just common sense.


----------



## Ageo (9 April 2009)

Jack its not Kiyosaki's advice on what to do that people like but the way he shifts peoples thinking..... you obviously dont like him and thats fine, but his books for a beginner are top value IMO.


----------



## theasxgorilla (9 April 2009)

Jack Payback said:


> He predicted a US share market downturn in a book called "Armageddon" or something to that effect, but stated that the collapse would be due to baby boomers withdrawing their savings out of the market to retire. He was wrong! Obviously it was something else entirely, but he is still crowing about his prediction.




Taking cynicism and irony to the n-th degree you could almost say he was part of the problem and not the solution.  Advocating real estate speculation as an example.


----------



## Sunder (9 April 2009)

theasxgorilla said:


> Taking cynicism and irony to the n-th degree you could almost say he was part of the problem and not the solution.  Advocating real estate speculation as an example.




I find it funny that people seem to think that Kiyosaki advocates real estate speculation. Have you actually read his books?

I think too many people read summaries and skip the details. Kiyosaki advocates buying assets not for capital appreciation, but for cash flow. That doesn't sound like speculation to me, but value investing.


----------



## Julia (9 April 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Hey ace that is a really poor effort at spam. Though I do see where your "paradigm shift" has led you to. affiliated web links, LOL you must be a real rags to riches story.



Yep, less than subtle, Ace.


----------



## Solly (10 April 2009)

ace_garcia said:


> Hi all
> 
> Here's my general thought based on what I've gone through:
> 
> ...




Hey Ace I'll give you a few bucks if you can find out who "Rich Dad" was....

If he's so rich, why can't he give away his advice for free and help everybody be secure and wealthy.

To rent out a convention centre for a few days would be just a drop in the ocean for a man of such wealth. He could sell his books at cost and hold free seminars for all.

I've always wondered how much money he makes promoting "The Man" as opposed to making money from his business/investment strategies.

Can you find out for us?????


----------



## explod (10 April 2009)

Ageo said:


> Jack its not Kiyosaki's advice on what to do that people like but the way he shifts peoples thinking..... you obviously dont like him and thats fine, but his books for a beginner are top value IMO.




Absolutely agree Ageo.  Have read most of his books and for value they were low cost.   My Grandchildren have read his book aimed at young ones on saving and finance allocation and it has had a wonderful impact on them.  Two of them now discuss fairly complex (way ahead of the sheeple) financial developments on the current crisis with me now at every get together.   Not that I am any wizz, but they now do thier own financial thinking, work at multiple jobs as well as uni.   One has just duxed the Naval Engineering Course at Cerberus and shortly goes into submarines at a pay for a 19 year old that is unbelievable.

High powered trading is not for everyone, sensible saving and life planning that includes an emphasis on the financial side is the THE HOLY GRAIL.

Happy Easter all.    explod


----------



## Jack Payback (10 April 2009)

Ageo said:


> Jack its not Kiyosaki's advice on what to do that people like but the way he shifts peoples thinking..... you obviously dont like him and thats fine, but his books for a beginner are top value IMO.




I don't like or dislike him, I've read a lot of his books, what I am saying is, he constantly contradicts himself - so which piece of advice should I listen to? The part where the advice breaks tax laws?

So if you want to pay to go to a seminar - caveat emptor.

Motivating people to get hands on about their finances is fine, but bear in mind if you get caught out by the ATO, you're the one that gets zapped, not Mr Kiyosaki.


----------



## Ageo (11 April 2009)

Jack Payback said:


> I don't like or dislike him, I've read a lot of his books, what I am saying is, he constantly contradicts himself - so which piece of advice should I listen to? The part where the advice breaks tax laws?
> 
> So if you want to pay to go to a seminar - caveat emptor.
> 
> Motivating people to get hands on about their finances is fine, but bear in mind if you get caught out by the ATO, you're the one that gets zapped, not Mr Kiyosaki.




If you read my previous posts you would have noticed i have only read some of his books and that was enough for me. It introduced me into the financial world and helped me go from the 95% to the 5% in thinking. 

I still remember the river story of the water buckets and the guy that built a pipeline. Simple principles to follow in life that can get your thought process on track.


----------



## theasxgorilla (11 April 2009)

Sunder said:


> I find it funny that people seem to think that Kiyosaki advocates real estate speculation. Have you actually read his books?
> 
> I think too many people read summaries and skip the details. Kiyosaki advocates buying assets not for capital appreciation, but for cash flow. That doesn't sound like speculation to me, but value investing.




Yes, I've read several of his books.  He wants you to go out and buy real estate and he doesn't just encourage "value investing".  I learned about the concept of "flipping" from reading his books.


----------

